# before and after evapo-rust



## spoker (Apr 13, 2017)

left my evapo-rust out this winter still works,a before and after pic of a 2 speed hub left in evapo-rust overnite,no scubbing,just rinsed off with water,still a little gold paint but not bad


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 13, 2017)

Wow, great results!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 13, 2017)

AMAZING!


----------



## BLWNMNY (Apr 14, 2017)

That stuff works wonders, I use it all the time.


----------



## spoker (Apr 15, 2017)

i had posted awhile back that i got a bucket from a farm store that is just the right diamiter to do wheels,works great,i like this stuff compared to some of the other stuff that can acid burn you and your part,chrome that has been acid burned will never be bright a gain


----------



## catfish (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## Phattiremike (Apr 28, 2017)

Wow great results!


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 30, 2017)

Awesome.... I have to use that stuff more


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 30, 2017)

Is it safe on painted parts?


----------

